# will a case 321d handle a 14' pusher?



## hardwoodcd (Dec 29, 2010)

As the title says, I'm trying to decide what size loader to buy before this season. I have found what seems to be a nice 2003 Case 321D loader. I also want to push a 14' pusher for the lot I'll have it on. It's a good size lot. What do you guys think?


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

Protec has an appication guide in there site. From my experience my 20,000lb machine is good with a 12' , my 26,000 lb machine is good with a 14'. By good I mean works well under most conditions. These are with stock tires, if you went to a snow tire you could probably push more as you tend to run out of traction before power. A perfect example is 873 Bobcat was horrible with an 8' angle blade with stock tire (12x16.5), we switched to a traction tire that's 1/2 as wide it's not only a tank with the angle blade but will push a. 10' pusher with snow pouring over the top of the pusher without hesitation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

It appears to be about the size of the cat 908 and we ran the 12 LD and those in the past. I would say it handled it well on most events.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

The farm I work at just picked up a new 321E and I think you'll find it to be to light for a 14' box. At about 13,000lbs it isn't much heavier then some of the largest skid steers.


----------



## fendt716 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would install a horst or machinability snow wing plow on it. A lot hander plow cost more but worth it. We have gotten out of using pushers.


----------



## cyride (Feb 17, 2010)

We push a 14 foot sectional which will measure over 15 feet with one of our 321d's with no problems. You probably won't be able to turn with a full box but straight pushes are fine with that machine. It's a snow moving S.O.B


----------

